# Fluval Edge 46L Or Biorb Life 60



## Iwantsomefish (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd like to start keeping fish as a pet and have been considering tanks.
Due to lack of wall space in the lounge I need a tank that will sit safely on my sideboard (i.e don't want one too big as it will weigh too much for the sideboard to support it).
I would like something aesthetically pleasing and therefore would appreciate comments / opinions on the two possible tanks above.
I am yet to decide if I want to go the cold or tropical route...
I am interested in other's experiences with both of these, good points/bad points, advice on fish I could keep in them etc etc. All thoughts/advice of interest and appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

I would go with the biorb and get some neon tetras and small tetras like that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Btpaton (Feb 11, 2013)

Personally im a fan of the fluval edge rather than the biorb, especially for aesthetics, would look great with tetras or any small fish for that matter


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya i only said the biorb cuz its a bit bigger. But i like the look of the fluval edge better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

I am using 2 Eheim canister filters on my tank and I love them. I know that was not one of your options but it is just a suggestion.
Take a look at he plumbing under the cabinet and one kept the tank crystal clear and 2 keep it diamond shine clear.http://www.youtube.com/watch?edit=vd&v=fJfILIq16H4


----------



## Urmylove2010 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sweet set up !!!!


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Urmylove2010 said:


> Sweet set up !!!!


Thanks thats a vid before the new aquascaping and like I said that is with the Eheim canister one does 208 GPH and the smaller does 134 GPH so I am circulating 342 GPH and I do filter maintenance just about and this is average 4-6 months so far. When I had Plecos it was more because they contributed to a hell of a lot of waste but these filters are handling the job and more. I had considered a fluval unit until my friend on the job opened my eyes to Eheim classic series. I have not regretted the purchase, it had been a few years since I was in the hobby before I came back and the advice I had I am glad because you want success right away, failures will only discourage your mind. Not that any of the filters are a disappointment because I am sure there are many here that will attest to the others being the greatest as well. I never had a problem with Fluval but I just find that Eheim is best for my needs and my tank arrangement. Honestly $$$wise they are great buys and it really all depends on your budget as well, you have to get the best for what you can afford or extend yourself to get at the time.


----------

